# Spray beams before closing ceiling in basement?



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

We are in the process of re-doing our basement (brick builiding from 1930). We demo'ed everything and now all of our new frames have been setup. 

My question is this. Since the house right next to us did have some termites at some point a few years ago (after their basement got flooded), should I go and hire someone to spray my ceiling beams before we close everything up with sheetrock? 90% of the new framing is metal, with 10% wood. Should I spray the wooden ones too?

If yes, what kind of potion should I make sure that the service I hire is using.

All input is appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to go back and ad your location to your profile.
It would help to know what type termite your talking about.
If you insist on doing this for some reason you can do it yourself.
http://www.pestproducts.com/timbor.htm


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spraying one of the brand names of boron certainly will not hurt anything. Just be careful of run-off as it can render soil sterile in concentrated amounts so use only per label instructions. Boracare is one brand that comes to mind. 










You will still need to be diligent about regular inspections if you know termites are active in the area.


----------



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

*Bora-Care*

It looks like I will be treating my beams using Boracare, as it seems to be the right match for what is needed here as I am doing this as "preventative" action, as my neighbor did have a bit of a problem a while back

The problem is that I am in NY, and BoraCare is banned from being used by professionals. Meaning, I would have to do it myself.

What equipment will I need in order to properly apply it? Sure, I have seen the videos of how to mix it, and etc but I guess knowing which sprayer to get and I guess adding some food coloring will help to see what is sprayed and hasn't yet. The dilution I read is either 15% solution and one treatment, or 10% solution and two treatments a few hours apart. 

Another issue is that by now, the housings for the recessed lights and the BX wires are already installed in the ceiling, but the makers of Borocare assured me that getting some spray onto the metals should not do any harm.

Can someone please advise me what equipment I need to get and where do I look for it?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A garden tank sprayer will do the trick. I don't think you will need a color indicator to see what you have wet down. Your goal is not to saturate things. Just to leave a coating of the mineral behind when the water evaporates.

In fact, you could use boron in powder form if you wanted. It is the major ingredient in those big yellow containers of old-fashioned roach powder. And, in 20-mule team borax laundry soap. I hope both of those have not been banned from sale.

Another option that works in similar fashion---at least with insects---is diatemaceous (sp?) earth used in swimming pool filter systems. Same idea, they crawl through it and the sharpness of the mineral tear them apart. Neither boron or de is actually poisonous to insects as far as I know. Boron, as mentioned, can render soil sterile if introduced to the environment in high concentration. 

Be careful. Only mix to the concentration on the bottle and do not get on the wrong side of the NYEPA! I am surprised boron is banned for interior use but I guess there is no way the NYEPA can know what purpose it is intended. It has been abused as an herbicide to the point I know some states have banned it. I hadn't heard for interior use though.


----------



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I think I will stick to Boro-Care in liquid form as it's easy to mix and as long as I can apply it correctly using somethiung like garden tank, as you suggested. My biggest concern is that if I invite someone over to do this job, that they will dilute it in such a way that it won't be effective. And then again, they will probably refused to do it as it's not legal in NY State.

By the way, any particular garden tank to use? I assume some are sold at the local home depot / lowes, but I want to make sure that if I try it that it will be the right application for this type of spray (fan spring tip)?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

General purpose garden tip should be fine. Just be sure to rinse it out when you are finished. 

I should think you can get a nice, plastic, 1-2 gallon sprayer with decent pump action around $10-20. Perhaps on sale for the 4th of July? 2 gallon will save you having to mix so often but will, of course, be heavier when filled.


----------



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks again! And I assume I need some kind of a mask over my nose / mouth and try to keep this stuff away from my skin, when spraying. Last advice...


----------

